# What part of Toronto to live in?



## teacherabroad (Jun 16, 2012)

HI all, Myself and my fiancé are moving to Toronto in a few weeks and currently trying to suss out some areas that we would like to live in. 

We are Irish, late 20's and looking for a 2 bed and would have a budget of about 1500-1600dollars.
We would be hoping for an area that has the following:
Not too far from down town as my fiancé works here
Near enough to a park area/gym
Some cafes/bars/shops within walking distance (i.e small community feel if at all possible and really would like this)
near a tram line if needed

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

For Toronto areas, I like:
The Beach
Leslieville
Yonge & Eglington
Yonge & Davisville
St. Clair West
Bloor Village/High Park


----------



## teacherabroad (Jun 16, 2012)

Ya I had been looking at somewhere near Bloor Village/High Park and the Beach but I heard that this is a 'bit of a distance from downtown' How long would it take to get into Bay Street (where my fiance works) from either of those?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

From The Beach take 501 streetcar right along Queen to Bay street. 30-40m depending on traffic.


----------



## teacherabroad (Jun 16, 2012)

Ya 30-40m might be a bit too far would like to be a bit closer to town if possible and/pr close to a subway stop if a bit out.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol! 30-40 minutes is a great commute time in relation to commuting in Toronto. Some people do 2 hours!!?


----------



## teacherabroad (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I've heard that some people do commute for that length of time alright which can often due to budget/family life/wanting better accomodation etc. It's just I have also being told we should be able to find something in the downtown/midtown area that is within our budget so therefore I am hoping for something that is a max of 30 minutes commute.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

teacherabroad said:


> Yes I've heard that some people do commute for that length of time alright which can often due to budget/family life/wanting better accomodation etc. It's just I have also being told we should be able to find something in the downtown/midtown area that is within our budget so therefore I am hoping for something that is a max of 30 minutes commute.


Liberty Village at King and Dufferin is a great neighbourhood


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

nataliehahn said:


> Liberty Village at King and Dufferin is a great neighbourhood


Doesn't have a "small community feel", I worked in the area for 24 months (Toronto Carpet Factory building), as per the OPs specs.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Doesn't have a "small community feel", I worked in the area for 24 months (Toronto Carpet Factory building), as per the OPs specs.


Actually with all the new condo buildings that have sprung up in that area it has become quite the hip lifestyle village. Everything is within walking distance shops, restaurants, gym, parks, etc. And it's right on the streetcar line.

Liberty Village Toronto | Your Online Neighbourhood Guide
Liberty Village | torontolife.com


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

nataliehahn said:


> Actually with all the new condo buildings that have sprung up in that area it has become quite the hip lifestyle village. Everything is within walking distance shops, restaurants, gym, parks, etc. And it's right on the streetcar line.
> 
> Liberty Village Toronto | Your Online Neighbourhood Guide
> Liberty Village | torontolife.com


As I said, not a small community feel.


----------

